# Will i qualify for the dole?



## allsystemsgo (13 May 2008)

Hi,

I have been a full time student since September 2004 and recently finished up. I will begin full time employment in September 08, and i'm wondering if a qualify for the dole in this period.
I have worked part time between May 2006 and May 2007, and full time between June and August 2007. 

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2008)

If you are unemployed and genuinely available for and seeking work in the meantime then just sign on and let _Welfare _assess the application. Their website www.welfare.ie outlines the qualification criteria for _PRSI _linked _Jobseeker's Benefit _and means tested _Jobseeker's Assistance_.


----------

